# gebratener dorsch mit oder ohne schuppen?



## dorschiie (26. Oktober 2005)

kann man bei gebratenem dorsch die schuppen dranlassen oder sollte man sie entfernen?


----------



## Rosi (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: gebratener dorsch mit oder ohne schuppen?*

Also ich habe noch keine Schuppen beim Dorsch gefunden? Die Haut bleibt jedenfalls dran.


----------



## karpfenbrausi (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: gebratener dorsch mit oder ohne schuppen?*

Hi, 

Schuppen dito, die Haut kommt aber ab. 

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## petrikasus (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: gebratener dorsch mit oder ohne schuppen?*

pruhaaaa:m :m #q #6 

Sorry :c .

Haut muß runter, deshalb immer filletieren.


----------



## nikmark (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: gebratener dorsch mit oder ohne schuppen?*

Nix da,
beim Dorsch bleibt die Haut dran. Schön knusprig und legger !!!

..aber abschuppen und nur auf einer Seite des Filets die Haut !

Nikmark


----------



## dorschiie (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: gebratener dorsch mit oder ohne schuppen?*

also ich weis nicht . wenn ich den dorch in den gaststätten bekomme ,so als kutterdorsch ,dann ist die haut noch dran.
und wenn mann über einen dorsch fühlt, von der schwanzwurzel aus ;
sind es meiner meinung nach ganz kleine schuppen.
Ps. hab noch keinen fisch gehabt,ausser makrele, der kein schuppen hatte.


----------



## Rosi (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: gebratener dorsch mit oder ohne schuppen?*

Dorschiie, wie wäre es mit Aal?


----------



## Coasthunter (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: gebratener dorsch mit oder ohne schuppen?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Dorschiie, wie wäre es mit Aal?


 
Oder Aalmutter?

Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## dorschiie (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: gebratener dorsch mit oder ohne schuppen?*

warum mit aal ?
schmeckt doch garnicht nach dorsch.
rosi du luder(nicht böse gemeint)
willst du mich ver********rn?


----------



## mot67 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: gebratener dorsch mit oder ohne schuppen?*

es ging darum, dass du noch keinen fisch ausser makrele ohne schuppen gesehen hast 

portions-forellen brate ich auch meistens ohne sie zu schuppen, die krosche haut ist fast das beste. 
fische mit so kleinen schuppen braucht man meinen meinung nach nicht zu schuppen, ist wohl geschmackssache.


----------



## Rosi (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: gebratener dorsch mit oder ohne schuppen?*



			
				dorschiie schrieb:
			
		

> Ps. hab noch keinen fisch gehabt,ausser makrele, der kein schuppen hatte.


Hat Aal Schuppen? oder Aalmutter? Selber Luderer


----------



## Waldemar (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: gebratener dorsch mit oder ohne schuppen?*

Freiwillig würd ich die Dorschhaut nicht rausrücken.
Bei mir bleibt sie immer dran. Ob ganz oder fillettiert.Ist doch das Beste.
Allerdings bearbeite ich die Fische vorher immer mit einer Handbürste unter fließend Wasser,
So dass Schleim und unsichtbare Schuppen nicht in die Tüte kommen.


----------



## Loup de mer (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: gebratener dorsch mit oder ohne schuppen?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> ... und nur auf einer Seite des Filets die Haut !Nikmark


|kopfkrat Hähhhhh?

ALLE FISCHE HABEN SCHUPPEN!!! (auch Makrelen)

Manche haben große und manche haben eben kleine, die man mitessen kann ohne dass man es merkt oder schmeckt.

In diesem Sinne
Guten Appetit
Thomas


----------



## chippog (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: gebratener dorsch mit oder ohne schuppen?*



			
				Loup de mer schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat Hähhhhh?
> 
> ALLE FISCHE HABEN SCHUPPEN!!! (auch Makrelen)


 und lederkarpfen...

wenn ich vorher weiss, dass der dorsch einige wochen eingefrohren bleibt, kommen nur haut- und grätenfreie filets in dei gefriertüten. an sonsten hängt es sehr von der zubereitungsart ab, ob mit oder ohne haut. wer haut nicht mag, sollte sie trotzdem bei manchen rezepten dranlassen, weil so die filets noch saftiger und leckerer werden. haut einlfach vor dem essen abziehen. die allermeisten meeresfische werden nicht entschuppt!


----------



## dorschiie (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: gebratener dorsch mit oder ohne schuppen?*

@rosi
habe dein posting erst gerade gelesen (ich alte schl...e).
aber recht hast du aale oder aalmuttern haben keine schuppen.
und das mit dem luderer kam gut.


----------

